# A few from 12-10-09



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we ended up with 10 inches of snow but the wind was blowing 50 mph all day so a lot of it was blown around.
Went out at 5am ad got home at midnight.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More and the new Walmart site ,they were working during the snow ,not sure how they could see.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

We only got a few inches in Amherst, still had to plow twice with the drifts though. Do you ever use the new Ford, or do you have a second driver?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

looks like a good time. anymore on the way this week for you?


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

must be nice to get the white money payup


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

towpro570;904329 said:


> must be nice to get the white money payup


He does not need the white stuff to make the payup. He makes morepayuppayup the less white stuff hits the ground.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

towpro570;904329 said:


> must be nice to get the white money payup





Burkartsplow;904338 said:


> He does not need the white stuff to make the payup. He makes morepayuppayup the less white stuff hits the ground.


Yes,when will some of you guys learn. Work less make more!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quick video.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

grandview;904357 said:


> Yes,when will some of you guys learn. Work less make more!


are you hiring ? :waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good grandview.....im sure you had fun. Even a video....


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Pink MP3 player and pink ear buds? Hmm


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Keep that stuff on your side of the lake will you.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

so sorry you had to go out in that stuff scott:crying:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics GV.

Losin money already..


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

We got about 2 feet in hamburg with white out conditions all Thursday and alot of Friday. I was hoping the bobcat with the blower would shine in this storm but it let me down. I finally think I got it worked out and am ready for the next event.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DaySpring Services;906168 said:


> We got about 2 feet in hamburg with white out conditions all Thursday and alot of Friday. I was hoping the bobcat with the blower would shine in this storm but it let me down. I finally think I got it worked out and am ready for the next event.


You know the deal,no pixs then no snow!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

MatthewG;904936 said:


> Pink MP3 player and pink ear buds? Hmm


LMAO! I saw that too :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I read each post to see if anyone else pointed out the pink earbuds Must your gf/wife's right? 

Dag on I wish I had some snow like that right now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MatthewG;904936 said:


> Pink MP3 player and pink ear buds? Hmm





asps4u;908023 said:


> LMAO! I saw that too :laughing::laughing:





jlouki01;908848 said:


> I read each post to see if anyone else pointed out the pink earbuds Must your gf/wife's right?
> 
> Dag on I wish I had some snow like that right now.


Those are my kids she was out plowing with me. She likes to look at all the idiots stuck in the ditches.


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Nic pics and video. How long did you have to stay behind that white van before they finally turned off?

We had a large amount of snow a week ago sunday past, but there is rain in the forecast for Thursday. Global warming really sucks!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Newfie Ranger;909053 said:


> Nic pics and video. How long did you have to stay behind that white van before they finally turned off?
> 
> We had a large amount of snow a week ago sunday past, but there is rain in the forecast for Thursday. Global warming really sucks!!


About 30 seconds until the road opened up to a double lane.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

My drive into work that dy from franklinville.









downtown buffalo


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who cant open the video? I don't even see a link...just a big whit box with a little box in the corner with red blue and green things


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Try this.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep that workd,,,thanks. Nice pics and video


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I was out all day there was times where i couldnt see the house next to me while i was plowing their driveway. I had to go from west seneca to buffalo and it took me an hour because there was so much traffic. I watched a lot of people spin out. I had a few driveways where there was drifts close to 6 ft tall.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you use the new ford? Or is it just a spare? Thats one expensive spare.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

GMCHD plower;920955 said:


> Do you use the new ford? Or is it just a spare? Thats one expensive spare.


Got coffee with it today,why?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

No reason, I was just wondering.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i gotta say i didnt expect scotts voice to sound like that.


----------

